
Voltaire and the Buddha - Vigier
https://publicdomainreview.org/2017/03/08/voltaire-and-the-buddha/
======
pmoriarty
That website is full of absolutely fascinating articles. I want to post them
all to HN, and maybe I will. Thanks!

~~~
mrtri
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0Ib3aPG6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0Ib3aPG6Y)

~~~
sova
A lot of people maintain that, but it's a really hard view to hold sensibly
since a lot of the language used to describe non-ordinary things diverges
quite a bit. That said, the spirit of love is present in both, and that can be
more than enough.

------
sova
Fascinating. As a person who connects with both I am deeply honored to read
about this

